# 6 Campden tabs=??? tsp potassium



## artieandgumbo

I have a recipe that calls for adding 6 campden tabs to the initial batch of juices. What is the equivalent potassium metsabilate?


----------



## Sacalait

The rule of thumb is 1 crushed camden/gal of must or wine. If K-meta powder is used then it's 1/4tsp per 5gals.


----------



## Wine Maker

I don't know the equivalent of campden tablets to potassium metabisulfite but if 1 tablet equals 1/4 tsp of meta then that would mean your recipe calls for 1 1/2 tsp of meta? That would be fine for 30 gals but if you are making 5 gals it is way too much. How much wine are you making? Generally you add 1/4 tsp of meta per 5 gals to achieve around 50 ppm.


----------



## Wine Maker

Sorry, read the previous post incorrectly. Muscadine said 1 campden tablet per gal. I mistook it at 1 per 5 gals.


----------



## Madriver Wines

According to what I read one campden tablet is equal to 1/16th tsp k-meta. The above dosages by Muscadine are correct .
Steve


----------



## WineYooper

I have crushed campden tablets just to see how they would measure up in the past and found 5 campden tablets will give me a 1/4 tsp.


----------



## winemaker_3352

1/16 tsp of k-meta per 1 1/2 gallons - which is the same as doing 1/4 tsp per 5 gallons.


----------

